# Tube Calls and a Couple of Pots



## ghost1066 (Feb 2, 2014)

More turkey stuff. Here are 5 more tubes spalted maple, Osage, dogwood and maple burl 
the pot calls are maple one had some bug holes I had to fix. 3 1/2" is getting aluminum over glass and not sure about the 3" yet. 

I am using a two tier internal chamber on the tubes to increase back pressure and make them easier to run.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 2, 2014)

Pretty stuff.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 2, 2014)

Any chance of elaborating on the chambers of your tubes ?
Thanks
Tony


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 2, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Any chance of elaborating on the chambers of your tubes ?
> Thanks
> Tony


Sure not too hard to do. Drill a 1" dia hole 3/4" deep then switch to a 3/4" bit and drill through the blank. When you bell the exhaust end do not go very far into the call just enough for looks. That is it.


----------



## Big Brad Va (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow. Really nice, Tommy. Now I have to give tube calls a try. Where do you get the material for the mouth end? One material better than others?


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice looking calls !


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 2, 2014)

Big Brad Va said:


> Wow. Really nice, Tommy. Now I have to give tube calls a try. Where do you get the material for the mouth end? One material better than others?



I buy good latex gloves and use that but you can try different types to find what you like. Remember that half of the opening is closed off with a piece of wood. Only half has latex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 2, 2014)

How long is the call overall


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 2, 2014)

I use 3"- 3 1/4" overall. A 6" blank can get you 2 calls finished. If you look at the pic you can see a small difference in the length.


----------



## dbroswoods (Feb 2, 2014)

Them are some fine looking callers!!!!!  Mark

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TMAC (Feb 2, 2014)

Do you turn a piece 1" diameter and use half of it to fill in the end of the mouthpiece? Those really look good Tommy.


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 3, 2014)

TMAC said:


> Do you turn a piece 1" diameter and use half of it to fill in the end of the mouthpiece? Those really look good Tommy.



Yes but you could buy a dowel and chop off sections. Some people use bone or antler. I have used plastic too. I glue the piece in place slightly proud of the top and then sand everything smooth. Only takes a couple of minutes then put the latex on using a rubber band or O ring in the top groove. Don't make the latex too tight and make it crescent shaped not lined up with the piece you glued in.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like you been busy ,, Nice callers


----------

